# Obedience Training, Dallas Area



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I was asked about where to take Obedience classes around Highland Park in Dallas. Can someone help us out with some locations to sign up for classes??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know the geography of Dallas enough to know where Highland Park is, but if it's near South Dallas Joan Jung is in Midlothian. I love Joan.

Training - Shiloh Road Kennels


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dog Training Club of Dallas County » Classes And here is a nearby club I have been to. I don't know anything about who the trainers are at this club but a lot of the members are people who train with Joan.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robin Terrell, Good Dog Fetch (A+), Dallas area private trainer
What A Great Dog, Richardson & Frisco
All Fur Fun, Addison


----------

